# Wärmeleitpaste + eSATA Kabel



## Aladin (27. April 2011)

*Wärmeleitpaste + eSATA Kabel*

hallo,

ich muss leider mein Sandy-bridge board austauschen, wegen kaputten xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
ich habe ein ASUS P8H67-V und eine Intel I7-2600 CPU + boxed Kühler

ich nehme mal an ich brauche neue Wärmeleitpaste
weil wenn ich den boxed Kühler abmontiere, kann ich ihn wohl nicht mehr wiederverwenden, (meine die Paste da drunter)
die Frage ist nun, ist es eigentlich egal welche Paste ich mir da kaufe ?, kenne mich da nicht so aus ...
wenn ich da auf den Hardwareversand-shop gehe, werden da viele Wärmeleitpasten aufgelistet
langt da eine 2 € Paste oder muss/sollte es eine 6 € Paste sein ?
Beispiele:
*Zalman ZM-STG2 Wärmeleitpaste 5 €*


*Arctic Silver V, Wärmeleitpaste 1ml 4,41 €*


*Alpenföhn Schneekanone Wärmeleitpaste 3,15 €*


etc.

desweiteren brauche ich noch 2x SATA? Kabel für meine 3,5" Festplatten, weil dass Asus-Board hat nur 2 solcher Kabel dabei
welche sollte ich denn da kaufen bitte, weil gibt da verschiedene Bezeichnungen, kenne mich auch da nicht so aus ...
Beispiel:
*LogiLink SATA Anschlusskabel mit Sicherungslasche, 0.5m 2,49 € ?
*


pls help 

gruss Aladin


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste + eSATA Kabel*

von den 3en wlp die arctic silver 
bei sata kabeln gibts nicht viele probs, sas kabel sind dasselbe, nur mit sicherungslasche etc..., sind aber auch abwärtskompatibel zu sata, keine bedenke würd was günstiges in passender länge nehmen und gut, kann man nur in der falschen länge kaufen, andere probs mit sata kabeln kenne ich nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste + eSATA Kabel*

Ich würde zu der Arctic Silver Céramique oder zur Arctic Cooling MX-2 greifen, die sollte für Otto Normal reichen. Die sind recht gut zu verarbeiten. Dieses Kabel würde da völlig reichen, mußt halt nur schauen wegen der Länge was benötigt wird. Bei Reichelt wären die deutlich günstiger


----------



## Aladin (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste + eSATA Kabel*

vielen Dank euch zweien, ich weiss nun bescheid, habe die einfachen SATA Kabel genommen von Dr.Bakterius und ne Artic Paste

gruss Aladin


----------

